# Anybody wants free web hosting ?



## prateek70007 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello friends, 

Anyone interested in Free Web Hosting ? Message me.


----------



## sharang (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes ,I am interested in free web hosting


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Give me your domain name.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 23, 2014)

sharang said:


> Yes ,I am interested in free web hosting



try hostinger.com


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hostinger is not Unlimited and their Servers are over loaded.


----------



## zainhosting (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it have Unlimited Bandwidth? or Limited? if it is limited then what is its limit.


----------



## sarah72 (Aug 13, 2015)

give me more info...bandwidth?


----------



## IH-Jake (Aug 28, 2015)

I am interested to know and learn the possibilities of offering free and unlimited hosting services, because as far as I am aware, there is no hard disk comes with unlimited capacity. Also it is my understanding that most people are not completely aware about the features they could get with their hosting account and the ideal way to use different type of hosting accounts and their exact purposes.  

Give a try at free and unlimited hosting accounts if you are doing it for a pass time, but if you have some valid data to be hosted then always make sure to find some experts to handle the job.


----------

